# DMG & Windows/Linux



## wiz (Jan 29, 2003)

i'd like to know if there is any application out there for windows and linux to open .dmg files.

Or is this a mac-only standard?


----------



## symphonix (Jan 30, 2003)

dmg is a disk image standard introduced with Mac OS X, and supports some rather advanced features, such as encryption and HFS+ file system. However, you might try MacDrive: http://www.mediafour.com/products/macdrive/

MacDrive will let the PC read the HFS+ file system, though I don't know if it allows for mounting images. There is no provision in Windows for mounting disk images as volumes. Worth a try, though.


----------



## Gabriel Camiro (Feb 7, 2003)

Is there a way to burn a mac bootable image in a PC Burner?
The image is a .dmg but I haven't found any PC Burner Software that can read this file as a disk image.
I there a way to do it?


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 7, 2003)

Convert it to an ISO (CD/DVD Master) image with hdiutil in the command line, or use Applications-> Utilities -> Disk Utility to make the conversion in the GUI.


----------



## McoreD (Mar 10, 2005)

Gabriel Camiro said:
			
		

> Is there a way to burn a mac bootable image in a PC Burner?
> The image is a .dmg but I haven't found any PC Burner Software that can read this file as a disk image.
> I there a way to do it?



Hi, I think I have searched the whole internet but still couldn't find a way to do this. 

I have tried

1. *ISO Buster 1.7* : Converted DMG to bin/cue. Burnt using Nero. In Mac OS 9.2, it says Files might be corrupt. Only folder and file names are readable. The contents are not. 

2. *Transmac 7.0* : Burnt the bootable DMG directly to CD. In Mac OS 9.2, it says Files might be corrupt. Only folder and file names are readable. The contents are not. 

3. *DMG2ISO v0.2c * : Unfortunately DMG2ISO generates and error during the conversion. An incomplete ISO file is created which is unusable. 

I wonder what else I could try.   

Cheers, 
McoreD

P.S: For non-bootable DMG files all teh above methods work. Mac OS 9.2 (the one I am using at the moment) can properly read the CD.


----------



## chornbe (Mar 10, 2005)

Are you absolutely sure the DMG in question is good and not corrupted?


----------



## war59312 (Mar 10, 2005)

chornbe said:
			
		

> Are you absolutely sure the DMG in question is good and not corrupted?


Ja bin ich sicher!!


----------



## McoreD (Mar 10, 2005)

chornbe said:
			
		

> Are you absolutely sure the DMG in question is good and not corrupted?



Hi, Yes I am sure. These do open in ISO Buster without any warnings.  

Cheers, 
McoreD


----------



## McoreD (Mar 14, 2005)

As I said they weren't corrupted but compressed.  

Copy the DMG to your Mac using Network or Burnt Data CD

Applications :: Utilities :: Disk Utility
Images :: Open Image :: Open your Compressed DMG
Images :: Convert :: CD/DVD Master and Encryption set to None.

It will create a file with cdr extension. Copy this to your PC.
Rename the .cdr to .iso

Burn the .iso using Nero.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 15, 2005)

http://www.computing.net/mac/wwwboard/forum/10311.html

The process in the link above worked for my uncle under XP Pro recently for a DMG of family picture I sent hit.

I could have sworn WinImage would open DMGs when I tried it at the office, but it's been a while (year+) and I might have saved the stuff as an ISO instead of DMG.


----------



## gbaatard (Dec 7, 2005)

McoreD said:
			
		

> Hi, I think I have searched the whole internet but still couldn't find a way to do this.
> 
> I have tried...



Have you tried MacImage and UltraISO?

I'm looking into the whole Windows/Mac/dmg/ISO/Hybrid CD thing now, and they look like they should be able to do the job.

I've also read something about problems with dmg files if you download them on a windows PC - something to do with the encoding, etc.  it's in the MacImage help files.

Cheers!


----------

